# Consommation de Waze fort élevée sous IOS 9



## PDD (2 Juillet 2018)

J'ai utilisé Waze la semaine passée et été de nouveau fort surpris de la consommation de cette application. Le petit chargeur branché sur ma prise 12V (1000 mA) ne suffisait pas pour empêcher mon 5s de se décharger. Le GSM était chaud, un 6s essayé aussi avait le même comportement. Waze consomme plus que 1000 mA? Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Juillet 2018)

Même constat sous 6S ...
Besoin d’etre fignolée par ses auteurs cette appli.


----------

